# Lily's kitchen



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Just noticed Lily's kitchen have brought out a new range that is being stocked in Tescos only. The range is grain free but the meat % is lower than the normal Lily's kitchen range, hence prices being cheaper. Looks like it's all on offer too
Lily's


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

sold out to the conglomerate
not organic and only 55% meat

money over ethics wins, as per


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Perhaps cashing in on their exposure after the " Truth about your dogs food" program. Many people had never heard of Lily's kitchen before looked it up, found it to expensive and passed. Making a lower grade more affordable food will entice more people in. 

However on the flip side of that, they make be trying to make a decent quality food more available to people


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

mrs phas said:


> sold out to the conglomerate
> money over substance wins, as per


After they featured on that programme it was obvious there would be changes.
If it means a few dogs get fed better quality food then that's great but it's not looking good for the independent stores that sell the normal, more expensive range, it's caused a bit of a storm on their Facebook page.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

This reminds me of Tyrrells crisps...when they first came out the were sold in only very select shops and it was quite difficult to get hold of all the flavours.
I remember phoning their head office and asking if they were ever going to be selling them in Tescos and the woman nearly bit my head off...she said "Don't let Mr Tyrrell hear you mention the word Tescos as he is very anti supermarket" ....some years later and you can now buy them everywhere including the 99p shop.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Well ive just stuck an 85p tray on my Tesco shop for Alfie.

He always gets a weekend treat and i wouldnt usually get LK as its stupidly priced.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

They started having their wet food made abroad quite a while ago. Reckoned they couldnt get it made to the same standard over here


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Never been a fan of it personally, even less so after the TV appearance and their attitudes about raw. 

Average quality and overpriced IMHO. 

If Tesco sell it, I wouldn't touch it, dont even buy meat from them


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm quite surprised they've done this - but I suppose as with all companies, it's about money at the end of the day.

I feel quite sorry for the small independent stockists of Lily's Kitchen - I reckon this will take a good whack of trade away from them, but on the other hand, if this opens doors for more dogs to be fed good food, then I'm all for it.

I don't ever go to Tesco but will call in next time I'm passing to get some of the new range to try, we get through a lot of Lily's Kitchen as it's so popular with the boys.

I do wish they'd have chosen a different name for the range though - I can see people getting confused as many people, myself included, often refer to the brand as Lily's!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Nothing wrong with them making a decent quality wet food thats easily available is there?
Company wins, dogs win, and of course our all powerful Overlord Tesco's win!



My lot eat alot of Lily's kitchen, its a really good quality food. Plus I like that you can identify the bits in it so its not all brownish blobs! I dont mind the price but then again 1 tin does 8 meals in my house.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

I wonder how popular it will be with the animals? I tried both my kitten and my adult dogs on the original LK and none of them liked it. Tbh, it doesn't smell of anything much, so I wasn't surprised. Now they are all happy on Applaws.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

mrs phas said:


> sold out to the conglomerate
> not organic and only 55% meat
> 
> money over ethics wins, as per


Only??
Thats a darn sight better than most supermarket brands...


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Daisy loves the original tins. I'll probably stick to those as we don't get through many as I rotate them with her raw meals and other tins, but I think this is great for attracting the average dog owner who will buy their dog food with the weekly shop. The packaging is very eyecatching and if it tempts people off some of the worse brands, all the better.


----------



## shinra (Aug 9, 2013)

I agree tbh, better having this on the supermarket shelves than bakers etc.
I quite liked the idea of lily's kitchen, but niether my cat or dog like it or tolerate it very well when they have eaten it :<


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I think it's great that they're making it more readily available to those who otherwise wouldn't of heard or known about the brand. And in regards to it being 'only' 55% meat I agree with BlueJay, a hell of a lot better than the other stuff usually sold there!

My sister has been feeding her dog LK for a few years now, and both her dog and my Missy when she stays with her Auntie K, go mad for it! :thumbsup:


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

It is too expensive to buy reguarly though I do get a couple of cans of Lily's Kitchen xmas dinner at xmas and use it to stuff their kongs with as I go out for pub lunch for xmas dinner. then I bring them a doggy bag back with real turkey and a sausage wrapped in bacon each for a treat for supper!!


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Holly and Ted mainly have this, both love it!. I will check out the ones in the supermarkets, see what they have in, then I might get a few tins sometimes with the shopping.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

BlueJay said:


> Only??
> Thats a darn sight better than most supermarket brands...


Being better than other supermarket brands isnt saying much tho, is it?
IF they were really interested in dog health, they wouldve rolled *Lilys Kitchen *out, after all waitrose already stock it
not an inferior product

money always wins in the end


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

mrs phas said:


> Being better than other supermarket brands isnt saying much tho, is it?
> IF they were really interested in dog health, they wouldve rolled *Lilys Kitchen *out, after all waitrose already stock it
> not an inferior product
> 
> money always wins in the end


Well of course, I'm not sure their stakeholders would be very pleased if they started stocking stuff that didn't sell?  They're a business, as are Lily's Kitchen. They work on supply and demand - no point in stocking expensive tinned food for dogs if the average customer won't buy it, much more sense to compromise and offer a cheaper option.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Never really looked into LK before but I see both sides to this :001_unsure: I think it's great they're reaching out to others and it's available in Tesco.. not sure how much it is though?? But I really do feel sorry for the independent stockists and how they had no idea about this (this assumption made from their FB page)  You'd of thought they'd of asked their opinions first and maybe even got them to sample stuff to see if it sells in their shop and if the original 'LK' buyers are tempted by it - or maybe they did with a select few behind closed doors, who knows!

Anyway, personally I'd be tempted to go and get some to use as training treats/kong fillers... I wouldn't pay the original LK price for those purposes though. At the mo we use F4D products for training/kongs but this cheaper LK sounds like a step up.. 

Shame it's ONLY in tesco though, i'd rather buy from an independant store and give them my money.

Meal wise... I'll stick to paying 33p-45p per meal for my dogs on raw.. LK prices make me go :scared: but I do like the idea behind the original idea of the brand for those who want the best for their dogs, if i didn't feed raw i'd be sad that i couldn't afford their prices


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

mrs phas said:


> Being better than other supermarket brands isnt saying much tho, is it?
> IF they were really interested in dog health, they wouldve rolled *Lilys Kitchen *out, after all waitrose already stock it
> not an inferior product
> 
> money always wins in the end


Yes, actually, it is.
Not everyone - especially those who shop for dog food in supermarkets - is so inclined or ABLE to feed raw, or feed the best, most expensive free range, organic, fit for human consumption food on the market.
I work in a pet shop and can tell you that most of the customers come in do not read packaging, nor want to pay a lot of money for dog food. Several people there have said to me 'dog food is just dog food' or 'i saw it advertised on the telly'

I very much believe that a 50% meat food being easily available to those who won't or don't look elsewhere IS a good thing... you know, instead of derivatives 4% named animal

LK is a business and needs to make money!
A holier than thou attitude does not change that....


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

LK is a pretty good food imo.

The only thing that is really really off putting, is the price. They really have narrowed down their prospective market by making it pretty much unaffordable for to the average person.

Im surprised they went for Tesco. You'd have thought Waitrose would be more their target market. Unless Waitrose already stock it. I dont think ive ever been in a store.

It would cost me close to £8 a day to feed my one 20KG dog on it. I wouldnt even spend that much on a daily food budget for myself!


----------



## Daffers (Jul 22, 2014)

I've used Lily's now and again for my dogs, and they do like it. But what makes me really cross is that their website reads as though everything is made and sourced in the UK - I've just had a look and nothing has changed, yet a post on this thread said its now made outside of the UK ! I just feel as though I've been duped !! Why don't they own up and be honest and put it on their website that their food is not produced in the UK now - I seriously thought this was one of the few dog food company's that could be trusted to tell the truth. It's so disappointing :nonod:


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Daffers said:


> I've used Lily's now and again for my dogs, and they do like it. But what makes me really cross is that their website reads as though everything is made and sourced in the UK - I've just had a look and nothing has changed, yet a post on this thread said its now made outside of the UK ! I just feel as though I've been duped !! Why don't they own up and be honest and put it on their website that their food is not produced in the UK now - I seriously thought this was one of the few dog food company's that could be trusted to tell the truth. It's so disappointing :nonod:


No where on their products do they claim to be British made. The wet foods (not sure about the dry) have been made abroad for a number of years.


----------



## Daffers (Jul 22, 2014)

But the website reads as though its made in the UK. Statements such as 'meat is delivered to our kitchens fresh every morning' and that their kitchens are scattered around the country ....... they just don't tell you which country. I assumed (wrongly) but like a lot of other people I am sure, that the food was made in the UK.......


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Daffers said:


> But the website reads as though its made in the UK. Statements such as 'meat is delivered to our kitchens fresh every morning' and that their kitchens are scattered around the country ....... they just don't tell you which country. I assumed (wrongly) but like a lot of other people I am sure, that the food was made in the UK.......


Typical crafty marketing 

Its like all these meats for sale with names of farms or areas. Its all lies.


----------



## Alfiepoo (May 19, 2014)

Alfie has LK Woodland Walk kibble, he does perfectly well on that. For the amount he has each day (I top it up with veg and meat) it costs next to nothing as a 1kg bag lasts around 4 weeks! 

I'd happily try another of their products particularly if it's cheaper than the current stuff - unless the difference in meat content is a lot lower.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

Nonnie said:


> LK is a pretty good food imo.
> 
> The only thing that is really really off putting, is the price. They really have narrowed down their prospective market by making it pretty much unaffordable for to the average person.
> 
> ...


£8 a day? a 20kg dog needs less than 2 tins of lily's kitchen a day?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> £8 a day? a 20kg dog needs less than 2 tins of lily's kitchen a day?


Massive generalisation. Every dog is different.

Mine is fed a quality, grain and filler free tinned, and he gets through the equivalent of three, 400g tins a day.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

Nonnie said:


> Massive generalisation. Every dog is different.
> 
> Mine is fed a quality, grain and filler free tinned, and he gets through the equivalent of three, 400g tins a day.


Oh very true. Its certainly one id like to feed. Even 2 tins a day is very expensive though


----------

